# Liverpool: What's worth checking out?



## soulman (May 5, 2006)

Went to the Everyman recently to watch preview of Paradise Bound. It's a play set in the Dingle, Riverside for those who don't know it. It's about a working class community being excluded from the city's 'Capital of Culture' celebrations. It's not wonderful IMO but it's good, funny and thought provoking in places. The mothers fake Liverpool accent grated throughout the performance and hopefully someone else will take the role. Well worth seeing without building your hopes up of something particularly revolutionary.


----------



## soulman (May 8, 2006)

Is Liverpool a lost cause?


----------



## non stop noise (May 9, 2006)

absolutely not. loads going on in this town. come down to 52 Roscoe street on saturday 20th of may, you'll get a free cup of fair trade coffee, live musical entertainment and artworks at affordable prices from around Liverpool....
Spam over


----------



## Mr T (May 9, 2006)

non stop noise said:
			
		

> absolutely not. loads going on in this town. come down to 52 Roscoe street on saturday 20th of may, you'll get a free cup of fair trade coffee, live musical entertainment and artworks at affordable prices from around Liverpool....
> Spam over



what is that place?  i live round the corner and walk past it all the time


----------



## sojourner (May 9, 2006)

soulman said:
			
		

> Is Liverpool a lost cause?


No, absolutely not.  There's shitloads to do in Liverpool, but most of the really good places to go are the worlds best kept secret for some reason. I suppose because once word gets round, the original spirit/essence of the places is lost. But the owners are probably happy about the increasing profits

Edit to add, that sounds a bit up its own arse. There's loads of great stuff to do in Liverpool that is well publicised, and easily accessed.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 10, 2006)

there is a load of general information on this thread; http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=139149


----------



## rosa (May 10, 2006)

Check out the view of Queen Victoria's knob on North John Street... 
(i say that every time someone asks that question on here,i don't know why the capital of culture team haven't offered me a job promoting the city)


----------



## machine cat (May 18, 2006)

You can go in some tunnels underground in the Edge Hill area (I think), and there's always Sefton Park.


----------



## BettyButterfly (May 19, 2006)

drcarnage said:
			
		

> You can go in some tunnels underground in the Edge Hill area (I think), and there's always Sefton Park.



Williamsons tunnels!


----------



## machine cat (May 20, 2006)

Thanks! I remember now. I've never been myself but i've heard that they're worthwhile.


----------



## soulman (May 22, 2006)

Good site on Liverpool architecture here - http://www.liverpoolarchitecture.com/tours/index.php

Need Flash for online tours but the drop down menu of Liverpool buildings is quite good.


----------



## Firky (May 23, 2006)

City of Culture my arse


----------



## snorbury (May 23, 2006)

liverpool seems great if you do lay off the booze, some nice nights out to be had


----------



## chio (May 23, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> City of Culture my arse



That's what half of Liverpool's saying now. This city o'kulcha thing's shite, just a big gravy train for city councillors and various developers. There was more cultural activity before they started knocking down half the city centre to make way for god-knows-what


----------



## djtrees (May 30, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> There was more cultural activity before they started knocking down half the city centre to make way for god-knows-what


And the fact that they are stopping smaller events promoting their nights by clamping down massively on flyposting doesn't help. 
On this note, if there is anyone who wants to join in a campaign highlighting the foolishness of the councils decision on the flyposting matter, get in touch with some good people at www.myspace.com/flyposter

But there is still loads and loads of stuff popping up and occuring all the time, just need to keep your eyes to the ground and your ears peeled, and dont look at walls, cos theres nothing on them.


----------



## sojourner (May 30, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> That's what half of Liverpool's saying now. This city o'kulcha thing's shite, just a big gravy train for city councillors and various developers. There was more cultural activity before they started knocking down half the city centre to make way for god-knows-what


Fucking WORD is the word.  Bye bye Quiggins  

ahem.


----------



## stereotypical (May 31, 2006)

Its all shit.  Ive found myself surrounded by bars I cant get into anymore (e.g. Cuba), restaurants I cant afford to eat in and shopping centres I cant afford to shop in (Metquarter)


----------



## non stop noise (May 31, 2006)

Mr T said:
			
		

> what is that place?  i live round the corner and walk past it all the time



52 Roscoe Street is the Liverpool HQ of The Art Organisation

Check out:
www.theartorganisation.co.uk

Next Living Market is 17th of June. I'm the one who sells the sketch books...


----------

